# transurethral ureterostomy



## deynaw (Nov 17, 2010)

can anyone help with a code for transURETHRAL ureterostomy...
doc hasnt done the proc yet... girls in the auth dept need a code to authorize the proc..
i cant find anything for transurethral ...
any takers???


----------



## Jenn030975 (Nov 17, 2010)

What about either 53000 Urethrotomy or urethrostomy, external (seperate procedure); pendulous urethra or 53010 Urethrotomy or urethrostomy, external (seperate procedure); perineal urethra, external?  Hope this helps!


----------

